

ReMail gives email a big boost on the iPhone - jl
http://www.xconomy.com/national/2009/08/14/startups-give-e-mail-a-big-boost-on-the-iphone-with-remail-and-gpush/#

======
uuilly
This app sounds cool. But lately I'm concerned about having tons of data on my
phone and losing it. I dig that w apple mail I only have to worry about 50
messages, not my whole life.

~~~
gaborcselle
iPhone 3.0 supports remote wipe. Also you should always put a passcode on your
mobile devices. Even though there's only 50 msgs on the device, you can always
download more using the Mail App. Also, think about all the phone numbers,
etc. on there.

~~~
uuilly
Typing in a password every time I pick up a phone is a non-starter for most
users including me. Remote wipe is outstanding but I think you need a business
account. I was thinking that at least I could change my passwords so mail.app
couldn't retrieve more messages.

------
zackattack
Meh. Does it even come with a Mail app? And it doesn't work with exchange. I
know, I know, YC; release early and often.

~~~
gaborcselle
Yeah, you can reply, forward, compose, etc. Most Exchange servers support
IMAP: <http://www.remail.com/faq.html#exchange_support>

